# Best way to work out my 5RM (StrongLift 5x5 related)



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been dicking around in the gym these last few weeks trying to figure out a good strength building routine that works for me. I feel I've been wasting too much time let alone gym fees trying to get a decent routine going.

I've been reading up on StrongLift 5x5 and it seems exactly what I'm looking for. However, it does recommend that you start with an empty bar and gradually work up over the weeks. I honestly don't think that's good for me as I believe I'm past the beginners phase and already have decent technique. In this case the programme recommends starting with 30% less of your 5RM.

I've decided the best way to work this out is just to hit the gym and try a few sets at differing weights until I find what it is. But this is where I get confused. Unless I get it right first time, I'm not necessarily gonna get a true idea of what my 5RM is. For example, lets take bench pressing. Say I take a guess at what my 5RM is, try it for 5 reps, realise it's too light, then add some more weight and try that but still find it's too light, etc, etc. Surely I'm going to be using up a lot of energy until I find the correct weight, which in turn will not necessarily be correct because my chest is tired from the earlier sets :death: Do you see what I mean??

Any good tips on figuring out my 5RM on Squats, deadlifts, over head press and bench???

Cheers for any advice


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Choose a weight (something fairly easy), and do 5 reps. increase the weight and repeat until can't do 5 reps. The heaviest set you did for 5 reps will be your 5rm. Don't worry too much about it being exactly right, the nearest 5 or 10 kg should be sufficient. The weights will increase as you get stronger.


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

ok, mate!! Thanks  I guess I'm trying to be too precise about everything. So, just as long as I'm somewhere close, I should be ok!! Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

As above mate, you will know if its too heavy if you can only manage 3 sets lol


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Empty bar does seem extreme, but you are adding weight each workout or week, in time you end up with a decent weight on the bar, but I hear what you say on the "not a beginer" and you dont want to expend too much energy on figuring out start weight.

Might be worth your time giving up a work out to get your starting weights on all lifts, give enough recovery time before lifting again and be honest in terms of the increase you know you will have to add to follow the course. You dont want to say start your bench on 100kg if all you have is a 150 kg for 2. Also look at the weight you will have added to the bar by December this year if you stick with the stated kilo increase, think long term gains.


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

Sound advice. Thank you!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here you go mate.

http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

If it says start with an empty bar theres a very good reason for it.

come back in 6 months time and tell me its ridiculous when your crawling home from the gym instead of walking telling everyone how easy it was when you first started


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

Hahaa!! I know where you're coming from, mate  But I really do feel I'm beyond the empty bar stage. Besides, my 5RM won't be all that great, so it's not like I'll be starting out too heavy. The programme does allow for those who don't want to start with an empty bar by using 30% less than your max. Also, if you stall there's the option to deload too.

One thing I'm not sure about though, is the idea that you add 2.5kg to the weight each session. There's two different workouts which you alternate and squats appear on both workouts. So that means you're squatting 3 times each week. Now, do I add 2.5 kg on each of those sessions or just add the weight once that week?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

nickster said:


> Hahaa!! I know where you're coming from, mate  But I really do feel I'm beyond the empty bar stage. Besides, my 5RM won't be all that great, so it's not like I'll be starting out too heavy. The programme does allow for those who don't want to start with an empty bar by using 30% less than your max. Also, if you stall there's the option to deload too.
> 
> One thing I'm not sure about though, is the idea that you add 2.5kg to the weight each session. There's two different workouts which you alternate and squats appear on both workouts. So that means you're squatting 3 times each week. Now, do I add 2.5 kg on each of those sessions or just add the weight once that week.
> 
> It's weird because it's only 3 workouts a week. For example Mon/Wed/Fri. You're doing workout "A" Mon & Fri, but only doing workout "B" once a week which will be on the Wed. The programme says you just do 1x5 deadlifts which is workout "B" So in reality you're only doing 5 reps of deadlifts a week. Does that sound right????


It does sound a bit silly, ok your probably past an empty bar  , 1x5 deadlifts is correct yes, you'll see why when your squatting 3 x a week.

It doesnt say in the program start at your 5rm does it:confused1:


----------

